# Playoffs 05-05 Season



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

East
Heat
Pistons
Nets
Pacers
Cavs
Wizards
Knicks
Bulls or 76ers
West
Spurs
Kings
Nuggets
Rockets
Mavs
Suns
Sonics 
Warriors


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> East
> Heat
> Pistons
> Nets
> ...


knicks i put higher than wiz.and sixers below knicks but higher than wiz.bulls and wizards and bucks will be fighting for the 8th in the east.
id put rockets over kings and nuggets, and mavs r better than the kings imo.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> knicks i put higher than wiz.and sixers below knicks but higher than wiz.bulls and wizards and bucks will be fighting for the 8th in the east.
> id put rockets over kings and nuggets, and mavs r better than the kings imo.


Nets in third?? are you crazy??/ pistons, heat, and cavs should be higher than them EVEN the knicks no offense i think the knicks have a shot at 5th, and mag9ic 2


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Nets in third?? are you crazy??/ pistons, heat, and cavs should be higher than them EVEN the knicks no offense i think the knicks have a shot at 5th, and *mag9ic 2*


Magic at second!?!?
i disagree w/ ur other comments there a little bit but magic 2nd seed!or was that a typo?


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Nets in third?? are you crazy??/ pistons, heat, and cavs should be higher than them EVEN the knicks no offense i think the knicks have a shot at 5th, and mag9ic 2


division winners are guaranteed one of the top 3 seeds.


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

thank you mjm i was scared by these guys who dont know **** about basketball


----------



## NYK101 (Jun 24, 2005)

the kid meant magic too, you kno like also


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

oh....oops....lol


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

knick will get the sixth seed IMO . . . wait that means if the Nets win the Atlantic and we get the third seed its . . oooo . . . Nets vs Knicks in the first round, see my logic lol


----------



## Drop_Dimes (Aug 27, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> Nets in third?? are you crazy??/ pistons, heat, and cavs should be higher than them EVEN the knicks no offense i think the knicks have a shot at 5th, and mag9ic 2


are you implying that the cavs win the atlantic division? 


Keep in mind that division winners are assured top 3 seeding... just some basic basketball fan knowledge


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

1-heat (59-23)
2-pacers (54-28)
3-nets (50-32)
4-pistons (52-30)
5-cavs (49-33)
6-knicks (44-38)
7-sixers (44-38) knicks win season series 
8-bucks (42-40)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wow, i just noticed that the whole central division can have all playoff teams this year.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Is it me or do u feel the nets are overrated. If we (knicks) attack inside with james, Lee, Curry, Frye, mo, Rose. They couldn't stop us. I also feel that we have were much more depth in our bench, if we can Allen Houston to do what McDyess di in Detriot. Then I don't see the nets finshing ahead of us. Let alone Philly.


----------



## kRoCwesTT (Oct 4, 2005)

all we have to do is play defense. the 4th quarter chokes have to stop, we have to stop giving up big leads. if larry brown teaches them well, we will somehow get into the playoffs, afterall, thats why isiah hired him right?

and i hate to say this, but i have lost faith in allan houston. i really can't see him getting any type of productivity from his knees. he's getting old and killing our cap. personally, i thought he was too soft of a player and i can't see him pulling off a McDyess.

the nets also may seem overrated, but if they stay healthy the entire season, they have a chance to have one of the top 3 spots in the eastern conference. think about it, jason kidd + vince carter + rj? thats a pretty sick trio right there. i think the knicks are going to finish ahead of philly, but andre igoudala has developed into a really good player, him and ai can do a hell of alot of things for the sixers.

either way, the knicks are making the playoffs this year. period. :clap:


----------



## Dooch (Aug 1, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> all we have to do is play defense. the 4th quarter chokes have to stop, we have to stop giving up big leads. if larry brown teaches them well, we will somehow get into the playoffs, afterall, thats why isiah hired him right?
> 
> and i hate to say this, but i have lost faith in allan houston. i really can't see him getting any type of productivity from his knees. he's getting old and killing our cap. personally, i thought he was too soft of a player and i can't see him pulling off a McDyess.
> 
> ...


Good post kRoCwesTT, at least someone knows the truth.. I feel that the New York Knicks will also make a playoff appearance this year, the New Jersey Nets will take the Atlantic Division and get either the 2nd or 3rd seed, depends on how good the Southeast Division title winner is (The Miami Heat most likely), and the Central Division Champions (either the Indiana Pacers, Detroit Pistons or the Cleveland Cavaliers)... The Nets I feel will take the 2nd or 3rd seed in the Eastern Conference and the Knicks with Larry Brown and if they stay injuryless they will amount to the 7th or 8th seed... Just like us we need to stay healthy also.. :cheers:


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> 1-heat (59-23)
> 2-pacers (54-28)
> 3-nets (50-32)
> 4-pistons (52-30)
> ...


nets in 3rd???
bucks in 8th seed??


nets in 6th
bucks nowhere !!


heat
pistons
sixers
pacers
cavs
nets
wizards
knicks


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> nets in 3rd???
> bucks in 8th seed??
> 
> 
> ...


ahh, the suspended member is back.
u can forget about philly winnin the division, last time i checked, the nets and knicks r still there and r deeper teams than the sixers.
and if bogut proves his worth, and TJ comes back near 70-90% of his original self, they can probably get 8th seed.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> all we have to do is play defense. the 4th quarter chokes have to stop, we have to stop giving up big leads. if larry brown teaches them well, we will somehow get into the playoffs, afterall, thats why isiah hired him right?
> 
> and i hate to say this, but i have lost faith in allan houston. i really can't see him getting any type of productivity from his knees. he's getting old and killing our cap. personally, i thought he was too soft of a player and i can't see him pulling off a McDyess.
> 
> ...


REPPED, and for ur signature, it should be ........
KNICKS=PLAYOFFS!
 :banana: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Bulls are making the playoffs, so another team may have to be eliminated. I would eliminate the Bucks.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> The Bulls are making the playoffs, so another team may have to be eliminated. I would eliminate the Bucks.


bulls, bucks,bulls, bucks.....eh, i chose at random for 8th :biggrin: lol


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kRoCwesTT said:


> all we have to do is play defense. the 4th quarter chokes have to stop, we have to stop giving up big leads. if larry brown teaches them well, we will somehow get into the playoffs, afterall, thats why isiah hired him right?
> 
> and i hate to say this, but i have lost faith in allan houston. i really can't see him getting any type of productivity from his knees. he's getting old and killing our cap. personally, i thought he was too soft of a player and i can't see him pulling off a McDyess.
> 
> ...


You're right Kro, we have to stay focus in the 4th quarter. We gave up a ton of games last season, due to 4th quarter collapses. As for Allan, he may retire before the regular season even starts if his knee continues to cause him pain. I agree he is soft, but he has one of the smoothest jump shots in the league, which we can use right now. The key to going back to our winning ways is Marbury. Like I said months ago, this is his last chance to prove to the haters that he can win. Despite what you guys might think, he is the major factor in our teams success or failure. I agree about the Nets, folks are giving them way too much credit. Some fans actually think they winning a championship this year. Their are way too many elite teams out their that have surpassed them. I think their window of opportunity is indeed closing or not closed already. They still big playoff contenders, but I don't see any Final appearances this season, unless they pull off that rumor KG trade (bye RJ). As for the 76ers who I actually like, they will give teams a lot of problems. The key is Chris Webber, if he can stay healthy Philly will be the team to watch. Iggy will only get better, and AI is just AI. Krover for threeeee!

The Heat, Pacers and Pistons are the big 3 that we really need to be paying attention too. Can the Heat continue their winning ways with the new core of players they have on their team? I say yes, and the key is Shaq. He must stay healthy toward the end so they can finish off teams. Stu needs to rest him early in the season and then pump on the minutes toward the end. He is an aging center so you really have to be careful with him. Knick fans know a lot about aging centers. I haven't wrote the Pistons off either, but I want to see where they will be without the disciplinary LB at the helm. Flip is a good coach, but he isn't really big on defense. If they can continue with the same defensive intensity during LB's tenure they will be fine. Lastly, the Pacers are the silent assassins of the East. If Artest can keep his head straight (hopefully) they are the team to beat. Early on in the season they looked deadly, and they showed a lot of heart during the suspension period. 

The Cavs, Bulls and Wizards are my dark horses. Can Butler make the Wizards regret losing Larry Hughes? Can Butler step up and contribute and share the ball with Gilbert and Jamison. As for the Cavs getting Larry Hughes will just add more fast break points for this young squad. His steals wil turn into easy buckets for Lebron. Locking up Big Z long term was a plus and if he stays healthy they should finally get into the playoffs. The Marshall pickup was also huge. I don't think Gooden will be around too long time will tell. As for the Bulls, the major factor is their front court. They need Antonio back in the worse way, or make another deal to get additional front line help. Sweetney if he starts and Tyson can only take them so far. They really need veteran front line help. Gordon was no fluke and I expect him to be even better this season. I picked them to make the playoffs as well, and eliminate the Bucks out of the equation. Three young teams that are on the rise and are expected to make noise this season.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> 1-heat (59-23)
> 2-pacers (54-28)
> 3-nets (50-32)
> 4-pistons (52-30)
> ...



i like that list because a lot of people talk about the pistons but i think the pacers will be better...especially if ron gets in mid season form early...as a matter of fact i think the pacers will have the best record in the east not the heat


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

NYK101 said:


> thank you mjm i was scared by these guys who dont know **** about basketball


give em a break,..its a 2 year old rule, i forgot about that 2

:basket:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

:clap:


Kitty said:


> You're right Kro, we have to stay focus in the 4th quarter. We gave up a ton of games last season, due to 4th quarter collapses. As for Allan, he may retire before the regular season even starts if his knee continues to cause him pain. I agree he is soft, but he has one of the smoothest jump shots in the league, which we can use right now. The key to going back to our winning ways is Marbury. Like I said months ago, this is his last chance to prove to the haters that he can win. Despite what you guys might think, he is the major factor in our teams success or failure. I agree about the Nets, folks are giving them way too much credit. Some fans actually think they winning a championship this year. Their are way too many elite teams out their that have surpassed them. I think their window of opportunity is indeed closing or not closed already. They still big playoff contenders, but I don't see any Final appearances this season, unless they pull off that rumor KG trade (bye RJ). As for the 76ers who I actually like, they will give teams a lot of problems. The key is Chris Webber, if he can stay healthy Philly will be the team to watch. Iggy will only get better, and AI is just AI. Krover for threeeee!
> 
> The Heat, Pacers and Pistons are the big 3 that we really need to be paying attention too. Can the Heat continue their winning ways with the new core of players they have on their team? I say yes, and the key is Shaq. He must stay healthy toward the end so they can finish off teams. Stu needs to rest him early in the season and then pump on the minutes toward the end. He is an aging center so you really have to be careful with him. Knick fans know a lot about aging centers. I haven't wrote the Pistons off either, but I want to see where they will be without the disciplinary LB at the helm. Flip is a good coach, but he isn't really big on defense. If they can continue with the same defensive intensity during LB's tenure they will be fine. Lastly, the Pacers are the silent assassins of the East. If Artest can keep his head straight (hopefully) they are the team to beat. Early on in the season they looked deadly, and they showed a lot of heart during the suspension period.
> 
> The Cavs, Bulls and Wizards are my dark horses. Can Butler make the Wizards regret losing Larry Hughes? Can Butler step up and contribute and share the ball with Gilbert and Jamison. As for the Cavs getting Larry Hughes will just add more fast break points for this young squad. His steals wil turn into easy buckets for Lebron. Locking up Big Z long term was a plus and if he stays healthy they should finally get into the playoffs. The Marshall pickup was also huge. I don't think Gooden will be around too long time will tell. As for the Bulls, the major factor is their front court. They need Antonio back in the worse way, or make another deal to get additional front line help. Sweetney if he starts and Tyson can only take them so far. They really need veteran front line help. Gordon was no fluke and I expect him to be even better this season. I picked them to make the playoffs as well, and eliminate the Bucks out of the equation. Three young teams that are on the rise and are expected to make noise this season.


good read and ill rep u.as for net fans seein the nets in the finals, i dont believe they r right either.

but every team has fans like that and u cannot blame them for their optimisim.but somtimes they get over themselves.example: my friend is a philly fan and he says sixers will be champs and iguodala will be better than jordan.and he says louis williams will be rook of the year.
i think of him as a ****ing retard.lol :angel:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> nets in 3rd???
> bucks in 8th seed??
> 
> 
> ...


Sixers are NOT winning the atlantic division, they will be battling the Knicks for 2nd in Atlantic, which I think the Knicks will win. Sixers have NO bench.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Playoffs 05-06 Season*

I don't see the nets finishing 1st. I think the Sixers have a better chance. If Carter gets injuried like he did in Toronto. It's over for the Nets. The knicks and sixers are just better all around. That is why the NEts won't win atlantic division. As for the bucks maknig the playoffs, NO WAY!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

thats true....if carter's legs dont hold up the whole season the nets are screwed


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> thats true....if carter's legs dont hold up the whole season the nets are screwed


the same thing can be said about any team.what if webber doesnt improve?
wat if curry collapses on the floor for the knicks?
every team has a player to ride and r capable of injuries.dont act like vc is goin to fall apart all of a sudden.every team can hav a injury to their star player(s).


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> the same thing can be said about any team.what if webber doesnt improve?
> wat if curry collapses on the floor for the knicks?
> every team has a player to ride and r capable of injuries.dont act like vc is goin to fall apart all of a sudden.every team can hav a injury to their star player(s).



are you putting vince carter on the same level as eddy curry and webber?????.......carter means more to his team than than the others to theirs


i understand what you were trying to say but vince carter is on another level than those 2....


if vince is out nets are not a lock to win the atlantic division thats what i was trying to say.....dont try and read too much into someones statement...carter is their go-to guy....i would NOT put RJ because he doesnt have a consistent or better shot than carter,....and kidd could go quarters without scoring a point.....

catch my drift.......


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> are you putting vince carter on the same level as eddy curry and webber?????.......carter means more to his team than than the others to theirs
> 
> 
> i understand what you were trying to say but vince carter is on another level than those 2....
> ...


im just sayin that w/o vc or kidd, nets will most likely make playoffs.
w/o curry or marbury, knicks might not make playoffs.
w/o webber or AI,sixers are probably out.
i know vc is better than curry and webb, but im sayin w/o those key players, their teams might not be as successful and not make the playoffs.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> im just sayin that w/o vc or kidd, nets will most likely make playoffs.
> w/o curry or marbury, knicks might not make playoffs.


Ok I'm missing something here..so you're saying that if you guys lose Kidd or Vince you will make the playoffs? But if the Knicks miss Curry or Steph we won't? I'm confused.....Do you realize how many guards we have on our team?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Ok *I'm missing something here..so you're saying that if you guys lose Kidd or Vince you will make the playoffs?* But if the Knicks miss Curry or Steph we won't? I'm confused.....Do you realize how many guards we have on our team?


oops...meant not make playoffs, sorry.stupid typo!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> im just sayin that w/o vc or kidd, nets will most likely make playoffs.
> w/o curry or marbury, knicks might not make playoffs.
> w/o webber or AI,sixers are probably out.
> i know vc is better than curry and webb, but im sayin w/o those key players, their teams might not be as successful and not make the playoffs.



i got ya man..............



i just pointed out carter because he hasnt played a complete season w/o an injury since i cant even remember, thats why i brought it up, carter so far to this day is injury prone unless he can prove other wise this season and the next...steph isnt injury prone....nor anyone on the knicks is known as an injury prone player (except for penny but he doesnt count because we dont really use/need him to succeed)


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> i got ya man..............
> 
> 
> 
> i just pointed out carter because he hasnt played a complete season w/o an injury since i cant even remember, thats why i brought it up, carter so far to this day is injury prone unless he can prove other wise this season and the next...steph isnt injury prone....nor anyone on the knicks is known as an injury prone player *(except for penny but he doesnt count because we dont really use/need him to succeed*)


advice to penny when his contract is done:retire b/c u will never make this much money ever again. :biggrin:


----------

